# Tomcat an IP binden



## TommyGast (22. Apr 2008)

Hallo allerseits

Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit auf Linux (Ubuntu) den Tomcat an eine IP zu binden.
Sprich er ist nur local erreichbar. Dh. er soll keine not accessible message von
ausserhalb geben, sondern einfache nicht da sein.
(also möglichkeit ohne iptables)

Danke für vorschläge.
Gruss


----------



## maki (22. Apr 2008)

Firewall


----------



## Gast (22. Apr 2008)

ja vergessen zu schreiben....ohne firewall....
(mir fällt da nur iptables/netfilter ein)
aber sollte eben ohne sein, wenn möglich


----------



## maki (22. Apr 2008)

http://wiki.apache.org/tomcat/FAQ/Connectors#Q6


----------



## Gast (22. Apr 2008)

ok danke. habs mal im embedded so gemacht und funktioniert so weit. (halt nur auf 127.0.0.1, Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte)
thx nochmals


----------

